
Microsoft Equips Individuals With New Training Resources Needed for Jobs: Elevate America - epi0Bauqu
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/feb09/02-22elevateamericapr.mspx
======
epi0Bauqu
/. thread:
[http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/23/220227&fr...](http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/23/220227&from=rss)

